# [SOLVED] Bootable USB Without CD?



## S3minol3 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've noticed that every tutorial on how to make a bootable usb goes as such:

1. Format the USB
2. Use either a program/cmd to copy the files from a CD-ROM over to the USB

Is there a way to skip the CD part, for instance, mounting an ISO file through software such as Daemon Tools as a "virual" CD? An issue that I've run into has been that by not burning the ISO to a CD first, the "bootmgr" is missing and cannot be run by a machine's BIOS. 

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Bootable USB Without CD?*

Try this: How to Make a Windows 7 ISO Bootable From a USB Drive | eHow.com


----------



## S3minol3 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Bootable USB Without CD?*

That is the exact idea, but I'm not looking to install Windows. Is there a way to apply the same concept to any other ISO?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Bootable USB Without CD?*

Yes, this can be done with a Windows ISO file if the ISO file was created from a Windows Disc


----------



## kw1997 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Bootable USB Without CD?*

Unfortunately, nobody has yet given a solution to this problem on any forum. My situation is something like this :

1. I have a laptop with factory installed win7.
2. Do not have an optical drive.
3. Do not have an installation disk/dvd either.

MY QUESTION IS . CAN I CREATE A BOOTABLE USB, IF SO, HOW.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Bootable USB Without CD?*

spunk.funk's Post #2 gives detailed instructions addressing what you are asking.



kw1997 said:


> 3. Do not have an installation disk/dvd either.


If your inquiring how to make the ISO file without a legal copy of the OS, that is illegal.
You have to have a legal copy of the OS you want to install.


----------



## kw1997 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Bootable USB Without CD?*

I have win7 legally installed on my laptop. But how can I create an ISO ile from that. that's the dilemma .


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Bootable USB Without CD?*

It is illegal to use the same copy of Windows on more than one PC at a time.
You need to purchase a Windows 7, or whatever OS you want to use, disc.
Most all Linux versions are free.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Bootable USB Without CD?*

Try downloading WintoBootic from WiNToBootic - the ultimate Windows 7/8 USB Boot Disk Maker. Drag and drop you ISO file & you're done.

Before using the software. Format your drive using NTFS file system.

Hope this will help.


Thanks,
Mark


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Bootable USB Without CD?*

You cannot make an ISO file or install disc from an installed version of Windows. 
What is the make and model# of your computer? If you have a name brand computer (HP, Dell etc), you can contact the manufacturer for a Recovery CD and you can make an ISO file of that disc using* IMGBurn* in my signature. Then with the previous instructions you can create a USB Flash Install drive.


----------



## kw1997 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Bootable USB Without CD?*

Thanks guys. MS tool did not work. Used WIntoBootic and it worked like a charm.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Bootable USB Without CD?*

WintoBootic is far better from others. I use it also advise others.


----------



## jimbobwa (Feb 2, 2014)

i just read through this posting, and i was just looking at files for ultimate boot @ UBCD and bendburrows. there are tons of downloadable restores, repairs and bootables from those sights. has anyone ever tried any of them ? should i start a new thread ? any ideas or experiences ? i'm looking for a way to repair a dell 1090 that won't boot , and comes up with a black screen and flashing cursor too.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

@jimbobwa please start another thread. Do you have an XP CD?


----------

